# Starker Rückgang von Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Telefonbetrug



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2011)

Die Meldung ist bereits vom 29.12.2010 - das muß ich überlesen haben. 

AFP: Starker Rckgang von Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Telefonbetrug



> Bei der Bundesnetzagentur hat es 2010 im Jahresverlauf einen deutlichen  Rückgang von Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Rufnummernmissbrauch gegeben.



Moment. Was? 

Aber das ist typisch. Es geht nicht darum, dass die Zahlen an sich rückläufig wären in 2010, sondern darum, dass *im Verlauf des Jahres ein Rückgang zu verzeichnen war*.



> Nach dem Höhepunkt mit 13.000 Beschwerden im Februar seien im Dezember nur 16 eingegangen.



Da steht aber noch mehr:


> Der  größte Teil der automatisierten Anrufe von dubiosen Lotto- und  Gewinnspielanbietern mithilfe von Sprachcomputern sei *durch "einen breit  aufgestellten Täterkreis" erfolgt, sagte Netzagentur-Präsident Kurth  der Zeitung. Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft hätten die Personen  ermittelt.*




Es haben sich also nur maximal 16 Personen im Dezember wegen Telomax beschwert?


Irgendwie glaube ich ihm nicht, dem Matthias Kurth. Wieder einmal hege ich den Verdacht, dass hier *bewusst Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden.*


*Am selben Tag, also am 29.12.2010, konnte man lesen:
*
( http://www.teltarif.de/telomax-rechnungen-telekom-gewinnspiel/news/41126.html )



> Seit September 2010 waren bei der Bundesnetzagentur in zunehmendem Maße Beschwerden eingegangen, in denen Verbraucher unerlaubte Werbeanrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer schildern.


???



> Der Bundesnetzagentur liegen nach eigenen Angaben zahlreiche Beschwerden zu Abrechnungen der dargestellten Gewinnspieleintragsdienste auf Rechnungen der Telekom Deutschland GmbH vor.



Ich verstehe das nicht. Aber ich glaube, wenn man denkt, diese Behörde sei zu *verstehen*, ist man auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Starker Rückgang von Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Telefonbetrug*

Vielleicht sind noch nicht alle Beschwerden vom Dezember mit einem Eingangsstempel versehen worden. Nur die können schließlich gezählt werden.


----------

